# Half-through girder bridges



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

Got one of the Garden Metal Models deck girder bridges with the handrail kit. Well worth the money and VERY nice.

Now, I have another bridge that will have to be replaced, and I would like for this spot a through/half through girder bridge for this spot. Ideal length would be 16-17" as I already have concrete abutments at this location.

Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please post pictures, I have ideas.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure I understand the reply?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with these guys.
http://www.mainlinebridges.mybisi.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you. I may have to look into this.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bid on and won a Mainline Bridge on Ebay. Very nice and worth what I paid for it. Came EXTREMELY well packaged as well. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I am working with him on a bridge right now.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That sounds great Garrett! My layout's design has a spot for about 5 Garden Metal Models Girders. I'm glad to know you like it. The rest will be a hand-made trestle. I'll see if I can find a thru-truss at that length for ya. 

-Will


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple photos of Mainline Bridges metal pier supports under a Garden Metal Models deck bridge. The piers are 18" tall and built to my specifications. I used these to replace the simulated concrete supports from GMM that I originally had used. I had him deliver them with just a flat plate on top and then drilled holes in them to match the GMM brackets after final placement and used a couple short stainless screws to attach. A very nice product.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photos Paul. Those new supports look very good.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That is amazing Paul. Do you have a website with more pics of your layout. I remember when you posted a pic of your SD70MAC Kadee conversion and your track looked incredible. I was curious how you weathered your track so well. What you used, etc. Please let me know. It looks great along with your bridge. 

-Will


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking trestle Paul


----------

